# Bait Bag Woes... ;-)



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

My bait bag is the pocket of whatever pants I'm wearing.
Breed, obedience, whatever. 
I know I'm just a huge help!!!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I have one from Outward Hound I like. It has a draw string for to close the main part and a small pocket on front that closes with velcro.

Has a velcro strap on the back( I assume to hold the draw string out of the way) and a plastic clip to clip onto pants.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

The Terry Ryan version by Premier is good. I also just saw that Karen Pryor is marketing a new one on clickertraining.com.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I also just saw that Karen Pryor is marketing a new one on clickertraining.com.


Here is the link to it:
http://clickerpets.stores.yahoo.net/karpryorchoi.html
It had been out of stock for awhile because of a design flaw and I'm glad to see that it is back to being listed.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I'll be honest, I love to shop for ANYTHING! And I don't always pick the most practical things. But I just bought a little fanny pack type thing from lululemon (a Canadian yoga company, actually). They had one just for dogs. I thought it was stupid at first, but after a few days I started to see where I could really use it, so I got online and ordered it. It easily fits tons of treats in the outside pocket, and inside I can fit a collar, tennis ball, whistle/squeaker and poop bags. I take it everywhere, and it's been wonderful.

It might not fit your needs, but I'm happy with it. You can see it here. 

http://shop.lululemon.com/Travel_Pooch_II/pd/np/620/p/1055.html

I'm sure it's much more fashion-oriented than most dog bags, but what can I say? I'm an addict!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

cute and nice for walks (much nicer then my geeky fannypack :doh, but for training purposes, I prefer a bag I can toss, clip on and off my body quickly...open and close quickly...



Bogey's Mom said:


> I'll be honest, I love to shop for ANYTHING! And I don't always pick the most practical things. But I just bought a little fanny pack type thing from lululemon (a Canadian yoga company, actually). They had one just for dogs. I thought it was stupid at first, but after a few days I started to see where I could really use it, so I got online and ordered it. It easily fits tons of treats in the outside pocket, and inside I can fit a collar, tennis ball, whistle/squeaker and poop bags. I take it everywhere, and it's been wonderful.
> 
> It might not fit your needs, but I'm happy with it. You can see it here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Phiddler (Sep 1, 2008)

I have this one, but it is ripping on the inside. Do you think Petco would exchange it for me? Otherwise I like it. The Karen Pryor one looks good too. I am also thinking of just switching to a regular fanny pack.


----------



## Phiddler (Sep 1, 2008)

Hooray they exchanged it even without the receipt!


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> My bait bag is the pocket of whatever pants I'm wearing.
> Breed, obedience, whatever.
> I know I'm just a huge help!!!


Me too  It can be a little gross though, when I forget to check pockets before washing the pants


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

K9-Design said:


> My bait bag is the pocket of whatever pants I'm wearing.
> Breed, obedience, whatever.
> I know I'm just a huge help!!!


Ive had the pockets of TWO jackets chewed through because I carried treats in the pocket....:doh:
I dont dare carry them in my pockets  although the boys pay good money for pants with holes in them!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

We use the same one as Bock- only complaint is the belt clip could be a little stronger. It has not broken. but it is a bit loose.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

LibertyME said:


> Ive had the pockets of TWO jackets chewed through because I carried treats in the pocket....:doh:
> I dont dare carry them in my pockets  although the boys pay good money for pants with holes in them!


I used to have jeans with chewed inside pockets (the work of a certain Whippet who shall remain nameless...). I wouldn't notice until the middle of class when bait would start to slide down the inside of my pant leg!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I did find some of the older style doggonegood bags....bought two! ;-)

Gonna eventually try the Karen Pryor bag too....really like the idea that you can slide the bag around your waist...so the bag is not always visible and you can switch which hand is reaching for the bait...


----------

